# Hot Salsa Recipe



## Bookmeister (May 20, 2010)

I am looking for a salsa recipe, the hotter the better. If you think you have a salsa recipe that is too hot for anyone to eat I would love to try it.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 20, 2010)

Habanero Salsa - All Recipes


----------



## Scott1 (May 20, 2010)

Upon seeing the thread title, I was hoping you had one for us to try.

Here's a quick, easy recipe, better than the best store bought salsa. You can ratchet up the heat with Tabasco, but I would not do that- quality heat will depend on the peppers more than anything, and the tomatoes will make this either very good or excellent:

Ingredients

* 1 1/2 cans canned tomatoes with juice
* 3 fresh jalapeno peppers, chopped
* 1 small onion, chopped
* 1 lime, juice of
* 2 cloves garlic, peeled
* 1 teaspoon sugar
* 3 dashes Tabasco sauce

Mix these together slightly in a blender for chunky style, or more for a puree.

Also, if you have acquired a taste for cilantro, add a few sprigs of that, which will give it a distinctive taste.


----------



## jwithnell (May 20, 2010)

You can use any kind of pepper to make Salsa as hot as you'd like. Add a bit of acid (lime, lemon or vinegar) and oil to set off the heat. I'm not crazy about the raw taste of peppers so I'll saute some peppers and onion in a bit of oil until limp, then pulse them in the food processor with fresh (or canned diced) tomatoes, a little salt, cumin and cilantro if I have it. I'll taste and add a smidgen of sugar to get a balance with the acid, unless I'm using super-fresh home grown tomatoes. If the salsa looks too watery, I'll strain or simmer to reduce the liquid.


----------



## Theoretical (May 21, 2010)

Bookmeister said:


> I am looking for a salsa recipe, the hotter the better. If you think you have a salsa recipe that is too hot for anyone to eat I would love to try it.


 
This is an improved version of a Chipotle Salsa my dad I modified and tweaked that won the Texas State Fair a few years ago. I still have yet to have the time/energy to make the salsa with fine tomatoes I've just roasted, but I'm certain it would be spectacular.

Rule 1 for this salsa: 

ALWAYS WEAR GLOVES

Fiery Roasted Habanero Salsa

Ingredients:

• (1) 28 oz. can of fire roasted diced tomatoes (preferably Muir Glen Organic)
• (7) cloves dry roasted garlic
• (1/2) diced onion
• (6-8) habanero peppers
• (1) cup of fresh cilantro leaves and stems (vary to taste)
• Juice from 3/4 medium lime or 3 key limes
• Sea Salt and Pepper to Taste

Directions

1. Add the ingredients into a food processor, preferably all at once.
2. Pulse it briefly, just enough to blend flavors without pureeing the salsa.
2. Taste the salsa, and adjust flavors as needed by adding additional lime and cilantro.
3. Add salt and pepper to taste
4. Serve immediately or refrigerate promptly. It will usually be best 6-18 hours after making as the flavors will blend together.

Dry roasted garlic and habaneros

1. Garlic -- Break off/cut off several garlic cloves from the bulb, but do not peel or otherwise remove the husks
2. Habaneros -- If you did not see my advice above, please for your own sake, wear gloves when dealing with these puppies. The heat level depends on how aggressively you remove the seeds and pith of the peppers. For a mild but flavorful sauce remove seeds and pith of all but 1/2 of a pepper. Medium will be 1. Hot will be more than one unseeded pepper. Fiery will be any more. Slice the peppers in half. 
2. Place garlic and pepper halves in an ungreased skilled at medium heat.
3. Turn on stove ventilation.
4. Occasionally flip garlic and peppers until they're partially blackened all around – avoid overcooking the garlic in particular
5. Peel the garlic and chop off the bottom of the clove
6. Dice the garlic, removing the bitter middle stem.
7. *Finely* dice the peppers.


----------



## nicnap (May 21, 2010)

See if you can find salsa made with scotch bonnet peppers. I bought a jar of it when I was fifteen, and had to have my dad sign a consent waiver, because I was not 21. It is *HOT*. Or...see if you can simply find some scotch bonnet peppers and incorporate them into any salsa, and you will have hot salsa.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 21, 2010)

Be sure to have the proper attire for slicing Habanero peppers:


----------



## jwithnell (May 21, 2010)

Jim, I did actually gas myself out of the kitchen once trying to food process and dry some habanero flakes!  Whether or not I want the heat, I actually like the underlying flavor of the things, hence the desire to be able to add a tiny amount.


----------

